# Parallel track switches, Accucraft 1:20.3



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

I'm looking for guidance on how to cross from one parallel track to another with Accucraft J&S coaches. I've already learned that my existing setup is too sharp, too close. 
My three tracks along the wall on my bench are 8 inch centers. My current switches are in this order: Aristro Wide radius (10ft?) On back track, a 4 inch straight, LGB double slip on the middle track, then another 4 inch straight and into the Aristro Wide radius to the front track.

My Ruby can pull a coach from the far track to the near track but cannot cross into the intermediate track without derailing. 
I know that the LGB is 4 foot radius, too small.

But my question is how to switch parallel tracks on 8 inch center spacing? Will the Aristro Wide radius work? Or do I need numbered switches?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB 3 way wye switch is R1 and R2 curves. Trainli sells their R3 which is 3 foot radius/6 foot diameter.


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

Here is a picture to help illustrate it.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the photo as that indeed is worth a lot of words.
From what I read on the web site, the J&S coach requires 4 foot radius.
BUT that does not mean that when coupled up to anything else, it will still be okay.
Also the Aristo 'wide radius' switch is 5 foot radius, and not 10.
So, as you have it, it 'should' be okay!
I would try and determine why the derailment is happening, is it that the coupling is not allowing the coach to run freely over the slip.
Pushing just the coach over by itself, is it okay?
Perhaps you will have to go with two separate cross overs and forget the slip.
Good luck,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As the op said, the problem is the double slip.

Use only the aristo switches for your "crossovers", but I think your track to track spacing might need to be a bit more...

I forgot how long the coaches are, but I had to use #6 switches for my much longer standard heavyweight coaches (scale 72' in 1:29).

The double slip is just too darn tight, and the S curve created is too "sort" (back to increased track to track spacing).

Greg


----------

